# Je vous présente mon jeu, Pierrot boom! free



## Eric Lamure (9 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'appelle Éric. Je réalise des dessin animé&#8230; Depuis quelques temps je me lance dans la production de jeux mobiles pour tenter de vivre de mes réalisations.

Je vous présente, pierrot boom ! free pour iphone et ipad.
Dans ce jeu, le jeune public découvrira un petit Pierrot modernisé. aussi maladroit que drôle, Cliquez sur les parties de son corps, n'importe où, et admirez la chute ! Boummm!
Il est aujourd'hui disponible: http://www.appstore.com/ericlamure/







Vous pouvez aussi découvrir mon jeu en video: http://youtu.be/sJNsxS18uNs 
ma page Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/lamureeric
Et mon site:http://www.ericlamure.com/

J'espère que vous aurez le temps de lire mon message peut-être même de parler un peu de moi.
Merci et bonne journé


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2013)

On avait déjà ça avec les lapins crétins. C&#8217;est amusant un pierrot à martyriser.


----------



## JaiLaTine (10 Mai 2013)

Bon courage 

Je le test dés que je peux


----------



## Jeje680 (11 Mai 2013)

Je vais l'installer est envoyer un liens a tous mes potes


----------



## Eric Lamure (24 Mai 2013)

Merci a tous 

Il est vrai que mon premier jeu est pour enfants n'hésitez pas à me  suivre sur Facebook je prépare des jeux type puzzle games et apps grand  public

à bientôt.


----------

